# Tiny and disguised guns



## tellner (Feb 2, 2008)

Courtesy of Dark Roasted Blend, a daily dose of really cool images.


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 2, 2008)

The pocket watch one is very cool. Nice find.


----------



## KenpoTex (Feb 3, 2008)

thanks for posting that...there were a few I hadn't seen before (the watch, the whip, and the pipe).


----------



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2008)

Neat! Thanks for sharing!

Sword revolvers:
http://www.ruble-enterprises.com/PFsword.htm


----------



## Big Don (Feb 3, 2008)

The Crucifix gun, is, no doubt, reserved for vampire hunters?


----------



## MA-Caver (Feb 3, 2008)

Big Don said:


> The Crucifix gun, is, no doubt, reserved for vampire hunters?



Only with silver bullets... or is that for werewolves? 

Those have got to be some of the neatest guns I've seen in years. I imagine that even the smallest of them can be lethal if hitting the right vital area. Either way they're good for defense. 

The wrist strapped derringer, the text said it was for when you're losing at poker, but I was thinking... it's also good for when you're winning, because some folks don't *like* to lose.


----------



## Grenadier (Feb 7, 2008)

Very interesting indeed!  

If anyone's ever in the DC area, and can take a tour of the FBI facilities, they have a museum of similar items on display, and it's well worth the trip to see.  I think they still have Granny's (not my grandmother of course) 28 gauge umbrella shotgun as one of their centerpieces.


----------



## arnisador (Feb 7, 2008)

I've taken this tour, and I certainly recommend it.


----------

